# reef shark



## matt.leese (Feb 3, 2009)

hi, i just want to know what size tank should eb needed for keepeing a reef shark and what size will it grow too ? thanks


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

What reef shark are you thinking of getting. I would say a bare minimum would be a 6 foot 150 gallon for the very smallest shark and a fine sand substrate


----------



## zona322 (Dec 5, 2008)

I would say a 180 sharks do not like that little turnaround room of 18. my 250 I have a gray banded bamboo. started with a 150 he did not like the 18 in so I went to the 6f 2f and he loves it. If you get a shark that is 5in to 8in it will do fine in a 150 but you have to think of on thing in around 1 or 2 years do you want to get a new tank. do it once a get a 180 and save your self some money or maybe you know some one that will take him when he gets to big for your tank. This is just my 2 cents


----------



## matt.leese (Feb 3, 2009)

i am wanting a grey banded bamboo, and i was thinking of gettin a 150 to 180 gallon tank, any chance some could write a list of all the gear i will need, i have done marine kepping for many years in the past, but i dont want to be spending to much $$$$, so what will i need for a basic tank set up to get my sharks up and running ? thanks matthew


----------



## malachi (Feb 20, 2009)

do not use fine sand. a shark could inhale it and die, use crushed coral or something smooth yet something that they can't breathe in. what u could do is have mostly sand, except for a thin layer of crushed coral on top of the sand. this way a shark cannot inhale it. also use river stone and rainbow rock as relieve spots amongst the CC to prevent belly scratches. if u use JUST riverstone or rainbow rock, the tank would have a very un-natural look. i have a 125 gallon marble shark tank run by a fluval 104; 105; and 304, 2 box/corner/bottom (whatever u call it) filters, 1 shark internal filter, 1 internal filter of some other kind, 17 clams as filter feeders, and an algae wall. i never do any water changes and have no protein skimmer.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is a good read for anybody that wants to keep sharks at least IMO
Sharks


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

A Grey Bamboo actually need a tank/pond that is over 300 gallons to live for their entire life. I looked it up on google. IDK much about sharks, filtration, flow, etc. I know there kinda the same as the Cat Shark, Black Banded. But I hear they get bigger, and need more room, but here is a link to the Cat Shark.

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Cat Shark, Black Banded


----------

